# i need an answer QUICKLY!!!



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

Buster, my female guppy is pregnant and looks like she is going to pop! and im worried that she might drop her fry tonight... I dont have a breeder box (i dont like them!) and i dont really want to put the other two guppies in with the platies because they tend to nip there pretty tales, i want to slim the chances of most of the fry being eaten by the adults... I have a normal medium size rectangular mesh net....

Is there anything i can do to help the fry survive (with the net maybe)?

Also would a 4cm bristle nose catfish eat the fry?

And is it true when the mother gives birth she goes through a phase were she isnt hungry? <---- i have heard alot of yes and no's to that question :x ...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Is there anything i can do to help the fry survive (with the net maybe)?
Yes, toss it in, anchor some to the bottom, but let it travel & float to the top, when live bearers are first born, they need to go to the top asap to fill their air bladders, so give them a way out.

Also would a 4cm bristle nose catfish eat the fry?
No
And is it true when the mother gives birth she goes through a phase were she isn't hungry?
Yes, and she also finds a more hidden spot to have her babies, this gives them a little more of a chance. But the "not hungry" stage only lasts as long as her child birth, so the more outs you give the fry the better.

BTW, thank you for not wanting to use breeder traps, more females die during birth do to the added stress.


----------



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

oh thanks but i dont get...:
*Yes, toss it in, anchor some to the bottom, but let it travel & float to the top, when live bearers are first born, they need to go to the top asap to fill their air bladders, so give them a way out*. <--- ...that part 

"Words that soak into your ears are whispered...not yelled" - that is so true!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

floating plants, real or fake.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

make sure they have plenty of hiding spots... floating plants, rocks, other plants, little piles of gravel etc... good places to look for fry once they have been born is at the waters surface, on the filter or on the leaves of plants... these are the most common areas that i find my guppy fry. Good luck! 

p.s; it is ok to put the fry into the breeder-traps... but not the pregnant fish... so they do have another perpose!


----------



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the answers i have all those things already!! and i am raising 4 platy fry from a month ago


----------

